# Best book to read after The Hunger Games?



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

There's tons of dystopian YA out there now and I'm having trouble deciding which one to go for next! What are the best ones in your opinion?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Harper Collins put out a sample of several dystopian YA books a couple of months ago. It's free, at least in the U.S.


I haven't purchased it yet, but I was very intrigued by the excerpt of Divergent, and it will probably be my next non-bargain purchase.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

After I finished the Hunger Games Trilogy, I read the Maze Runner Trilogy by James Dashner & Divergent by Veronica Roth, I loved these books & highly recommend them. I'm currently reading the last book in the Chaos Walking Trilogy by Patrick Ness, they are really good also, The first book starts off a little slow, but it gets really good after the 3rd chapter & continues from book to book.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

My favorites recently have been:
 and 

Some older, but still excellent reads are:


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My daughter LOVED Divergent too. Also Jonathan Maberry's zombie trilgogy (Dust and Decay etc.)


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

How about The ROAD?


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

DawnB said:


> After I finished the Hunger Games Trilogy, I read the Maze Runner Trilogy by James Dashner & Divergent by Veronica Roth, I loved these books & highly recommend them. I'm currently reading the last book in the Chaos Walking Trilogy by Patrick Ness, they are really good also, The first book starts off a little slow, but it gets really good after the 3rd chapter & continues from book to book.


I went through the same thing after reading The Hunger Games. Of the ones mentioned above, I think Divergent was my favorite. I also recommend Unwind by Neal Shusterman.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, I'm glad I came across this thread cause I'm just about to finish up Mockingjay.  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

My son was asking same - I'm introducing him to Piers Anthony Adept Series


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm book marking this post...my daughter just finished up Mokingjay and she gets so sad when a series is over


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Once I am done with the Enders game series I will be getting Divergent thanks for the ideas


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe this seems obvious, but Battle Royale? Although the concept is similar (kids forced into killing each other) it's really very different.  Overall better, in my opinion, but again, they're completely different stories.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

Divergent (previously mentioned) was probably the closest I came to being dystopian satisfied, and while it's more fantasy, Daughter of Smoke and Bone was also an amazing followup read.


----------



## Z.R. (Feb 13, 2012)

I havn't read the _Hunger Games_, however I just finished The Weeping Empress. I mention this because in the Kirkus review for Forsythe's book _The Hunger Game_ is recommended as similar.


----------



## churlishfellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Put me down for another vote for the Piers Anthony Apprentice Adept series.  Luckily for me, a quick google of the series shows there's a total of 7 books.  I only read the first 3 and didn't notice the other 4 came out.  Put it on my "to read" list.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

One series I found after Hunger Games was Uglies/Pretties/Specials by Scott Westfield..


----------



## M.V. Kallai (Feb 20, 2012)

I just read The Gate to Women's Country by Sheri S. Tepper. A little slow at the start, but a similar take on a future "post-American" world. By the time I got through the first couple chapters, I was really into it.

M.V. Kallai


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

M.V. Kallai said:


> I just read The Gate to Women's Country by Sheri S. Tepper. A little slow at the start, but a similar take on a future "post-American" world. By the time I got through the first couple chapters, I was really into it.
> 
> M.V. Kallai


Ooh! Good idea. I remember reading that ten or twelve years ago and thoroughly enjoying it.

I also agree with the pp about Divergent. I think it has a very similar balance of politics and relationship to Hunger Games. While Uglies, Pretties, etc were fun, I found them a little bit fluffier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Divergent was a great book, but I'd pass on Enclave. Don't forget that there are plenty of indies who write in this genre too!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Ender's Game


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Came across this list on goodreads...

Maze Runner Trilogy by James Dashner 
Chaos Walking Trilogy by Patrick Ness
Divergent by Veronica Roth
Unwind by Neal Shusterman
Gone by Michael Grant 
The Long Walk by Stephen King
The Uglies trilogy by Scott Westerfield
Sharp North series by Patrick Cave 
Ender's Saga by Orson Scott Card
Graceling series by Kristin Cashore 
Legend by Marie Lu
Ship Breaker by Paolo Bacigalup
Matched series by Ally Condie
Delirium by Lauren Oliver
Birthmarked by Caragh O'Brien
Blood Red Road by Moira Young
The Forest of Hands & Teeth by Carrie Ryan
The Silenced by James DeVita 
Little Brother by Cory Doctorow 
Truancy by Isamu Fukui 
Lord of the Flies by William Golding 
Rash by Pete Hautman 
1984 by George Orwell 
Maximum Ride by James Patterson
The Hungry City Chronicles by Philip Reeve 
How I Live Now by Meg Rosoff 
House of Stairs by William Sleator 
Storm Thief by Chris Wooding


----------



## WillCorcoran (Feb 28, 2012)

I just read the Hunger Games, and loved it and am in the same spot.  I want to read the next in the series, but feel like I need to cleanse my palate to enjoy it.  So I picked up The Help.  It's so very different, I know.  Really good, but couldn't be more different.  Sometimes I go from one extreme to another in genres so I can fully appreciate.  Just me.


----------



## qrobles (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly with the idea of cleansing one's reading palate, as it is too easy to fall into a trap where you are looking to repeat a reading experience and end up being disappointed by a perfectly good book.

However, I will also agree with the recommendation of _Divergent _by Veronica Roth and the Ender books by Orson Scott Card. Happy reading!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was devastated when I got to the end of The Hunger Games and didn't think I'd ever find another book I loved ever again. And then I found Angelfall by Susan Ee. It filled that very big hole in my heart and I can't recommend it highly enough. It is GORGEOUS. When I first saw all those five-star reviews, I thought someone must be faking something, but, no. It is really that good. I added my five stars to the chorus.



(Note: the beginning is a little choppy, but hang in there. As soon as you get through the exposition, it takes off like a rocket.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you didn't mind the use of the present tense in _The Hunger Games_, then you might be ready for Charles Stross's _Halting State_, which is written in second person present tense.  It's a near-future, somewhat dystopian, and a pretty good story, though I never really got completely comfortable with that 2nd person thing.


----------

